# New Air Con Advice



## laneda01 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi All,

I am looking to have air con installed at my home/office, I want to ensure we choose the best system and one that is efficient.

I found this article that gave me lots of great energy/money saving advice: http://www.carltonsales.co.uk/news/blog/31-air-conditioning-energy-saving-tips

Does anyone else recommend any similar resources?

Kind Regards,

Dave.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

http://www.ajmadison.com/guides/air_conditioner/ductless-splits/

Its a good guide for finding mini split AC's. be careful with Air Con = not the best on the market but not the worst either.


----------

